# 5 Brothers price cuts



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

How low can it go
Now 25% on bids from 20%
And they want you to have workers comp
Gotta do like 600 a month just to make insurance payment.

Minimal wage is going up in all the states while these clowns keep lowering the pay.
Sooner or later something has to give.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

A long, long time ago they were what I considered a thief in a room full of murderers.
If they aren't trying to counter when you decline an order then the market isn't at it's lowest yet.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

this companies sucks more everyday. I have been fighting with them over endless kickbacks and no charges. Doesn`t matter if you can prove your correct, they will still find themselves valid on there claim. I was told I could file my complaints on a spread sheet with all the kickbacks and no charges I felt were incorrect and vendor management would review it. There is only one problem this all takes more time that I don`t have. I was remove as a primary vendor about three weeks ago due to low scores on my report card. Funny think is they haven`t really removed me still have two vendor ID`s and work load hasn`t changed. but with this newest BS move I`m going to be force to reduce my coverage with them. I can`t be driving two hours to a property to mow it for $28 after discount. this is the same reason I dumped Cyprixx a few years back. I guess I`ll have to start looking for some more companies, but the problem is it seems they all our ****ty any more. all have a lot of paperwork and low fees.


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

STARBABY said:


> this companies sucks more everyday. I have been fighting with them over endless kickbacks and no charges. Doesn`t matter if you can prove your correct, they will still find themselves valid on there claim. I was told I could file my complaints on a spread sheet with all the kickbacks and no charges I felt were incorrect and vendor management would review it. There is only one problem this all takes more time that I don`t have. I was remove as a primary vendor about three weeks ago due to low scores on my report card. Funny think is they haven`t really removed me still have two vendor ID`s and work load hasn`t changed. but with this newest BS move I`m going to be force to reduce my coverage with them. I can`t be driving two hours to a property to mow it for $28 after discount. this is the same reason I dumped Cyprixx a few years back. I guess I`ll have to start looking for some more companies, but the problem is it seems they all our ****ty any more. all have a lot of paperwork and low fees.



Yea they try to rip you off all the time. 
Vender return at cost and get clear photos of green or purple discoloration on front window. 
Its a freakin curtain see pic **** and pic **** they pulled this crap to screw you out of bonus


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Bigtrucker said:


> Yea they try to rip you off all the time.
> Vender return at cost and get clear photos of green or purple discoloration on front window.
> Its a freakin curtain see pic **** and pic **** they pulled this crap to screw you out of bonus



yea I got in trouble a week ago with them. I responded unprofessional manor to one of there kickback. they want clearer photo of crawlspace door was secured and they sent photo. I look at photo and it clearly showed the padlock on the door. so I responded maybe they needed glasses as the photo they sent clearly shows door is secure.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

STARBABY said:


> yea I got in trouble a week ago with them. I responded unprofessional manor to one of there kickback. they want clearer photo of crawlspace door was secured and they sent photo. I look at photo and it clearly showed the padlock on the door. so I responded maybe they needed glasses as the photo they sent clearly shows door is secure.



The problem really is who is reviewing these photos. I doubt it's anyone your communicating with regularly. I do some inspections for cyprexx and I get things back all the time that say missing address verification. I look at the pics submitted by my inspector and its clear as day house number and street sign. Maybe if they would click on the picture to blow it up instead of only looking at a thumbnail, the information they are looking for would be given. This industry is shot, the only way to get any work without a headache and for reasonable rates is to either find a good local company that doesn't take too much of a cut and does all of the paperwork for you, go direct, or get out completely. I'm trying to hang in there hoping things will turn around, but it doesn't seem like that is going to happen, so onto the next venture it might be.


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

madxtreme01 said:


> The problem really is who is reviewing these photos. I doubt it's anyone your communicating with regularly. I do some inspections for cyprexx and I get things back all the time that say missing address verification. I look at the pics submitted by my inspector and its clear as day house number and street sign. Maybe if they would click on the picture to blow it up instead of only looking at a thumbnail, the information they are looking for would be given. This industry is shot, the only way to get any work without a headache and for reasonable rates is to either find a good local company that doesn't take too much of a cut and does all of the paperwork for you, go direct, or get out completely. I'm trying to hang in there hoping things will turn around, but it doesn't seem like that is going to happen, so onto the next venture it might be.


So your solution to those people whom are reviewing photos is to add a degree of separation to the chain? 

I was under the impression that the objective was to cut the degrees of separation to make it easier. 

Madxtreme01 I need to try and get a job from you ever is paying you to post this information, do you get paid per post, by the hour?


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Another issue with pictures is that they want s****y small 640 x 480 pictures because they're small and don't take much space. I had always sent larger pictures resized to around 100kb. They opened full screen, easy to see, and never had an issue for some pointless issue because they couldn't see it in the tiny pictures they ask for. Thankfully, now my customers only ask for some completed pictures and it's all good.  Obviously if you're working with app submissions you might not be able to change the picture sizes.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

AceVentura said:


> So your solution to those people whom are reviewing photos is to add a degree of separation to the chain?
> 
> I was under the impression that the objective was to cut the degrees of separation to make it easier.
> 
> Madxtreme01 I need to try and get a job from you ever is paying you to post this information, do you get paid per post, by the hour?



Whats your Fu**ing Problem???????????


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

madxtreme01 said:


> Whats your Fu**ing Problem???????????


Got 99 of them.


----------



## Trey9007 (Nov 20, 2013)

STARBABY said:


> this companies sucks more everyday. I have been fighting with them over endless kickbacks and no charges. Doesn`t matter if you can prove your correct, they will still find themselves valid on there claim. I was told I could file my complaints on a spread sheet with all the kickbacks and no charges I felt were incorrect and vendor management would review it. There is only one problem this all takes more time that I don`t have. I was remove as a primary vendor about three weeks ago due to low scores on my report card. Funny think is they haven`t really removed me still have two vendor ID`s and work load hasn`t changed. but with this newest BS move I`m going to be force to reduce my coverage with them. I can`t be driving two hours to a property to mow it for $28 after discount. this is the same reason I dumped Cyprixx a few years back. I guess I`ll have to start looking for some more companies, *but the problem is it seems they all our ****ty any more. all have a lot of paperwork and low fees.*


Unfortunately, your last comment is what happens to an industry after years of workers in that industry looking for new companies and opportunities, instead of confronting bad companies. You eventually run out of places to go.

'Union Yes', aint just a bumper sticker.


----------



## MPSFIRM (Dec 28, 2015)

madxtreme01 said:


> The problem really is who is reviewing these photos. I doubt it's anyone your communicating with regularly. I do some inspections for cyprexx and I get things back all the time that say missing address verification. I look at the pics submitted by my inspector and its clear as day house number and street sign. Maybe if they would click on the picture to blow it up instead of only looking at a thumbnail, the information they are looking for would be given. This industry is shot, the only way to get any work without a headache and for reasonable rates is to either find a good local company that doesn't take too much of a cut and does all of the paperwork for you, go direct, or get out completely. I'm trying to hang in there hoping things will turn around, but it doesn't seem like that is going to happen, so onto the next venture it might be.


Do you handle your own processing? Do you have any idea how difficult it is to not sometimes miss photos when you are processing on 3 different computer screens for 4 different clients? It happens to ALL of us, just something that comes with the industry. Cyprexx sucks on all levels and will RTV you for dumb sh*t constantly anyway. We worked for them for a year and I had to constantly school them because all of the PM's are freaking idiots. After we got all the money owed to us we bowed out with them.


----------



## Mimimimi (Jun 12, 2016)

STARBABY said:


> this companies sucks more everyday. I have been fighting with them over endless kickbacks and no charges. Doesn`t matter if you can prove your correct, they will still find themselves valid on there claim. I was told I could file my complaints on a spread sheet with all the kickbacks and no charges I felt were incorrect and vendor management would review it. There is only one problem this all takes more time that I don`t have. I was remove as a primary vendor about three weeks ago due to low scores on my report card. Funny think is they haven`t really removed me still have two vendor ID`s and work load hasn`t changed. but with this newest BS move I`m going to be force to reduce my coverage with them. I can`t be driving two hours to a property to mow it for $28 after discount. this is the same reason I dumped Cyprixx a few years back. I guess I`ll have to start looking for some more companies, but the problem is it seems they all our ****ty any more. all have a lot of paperwork and low fees.




You get paid $28! I would die to get paid that! We only get paid $23!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Mimimimi said:


> You get paid $28! I would *die* to get paid that! We only get paid $23!


:vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol:
Perfect!


----------



## BigMonkey (Sep 16, 2012)

FivBros just sent out a list of the 500+ counties that they suddenly need contractors in because so many people got fed up and quit after the cut in pay was combined with the FiveLive and CRT becoming mandatory.


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

Bigtrucker said:


> How low can it go
> Now 25% on bids from 20%
> And they want you to have workers comp
> Gotta do like 600 a month just to make insurance payment.
> ...


It is not going to give if everyone just sits back with their tail between their legs and accepting it.....


----------

